# Any interest for a 3D soap stamp design tutorial for dummies?



## Anstarx (Jun 28, 2020)

So I'm no master of soaping nor 3D modelling but I've figured how to design my soap stamps as someone who had no idea how to 3D model.
Now, a good friend of mine had expressed interest in soap making and wanted to learn everything. Again, I'm no soap master but I can teach her what I know. We even joked about having a joined soap business later (too early, I know, but hopeful). We both has some background in art and design so of course she'd be interested in 3D print stamps, too.
As I was making the tutorials for her I figured why not share it with more people who may be interested? It's a very basic tutorial, using free resources and softwares but it gets the job done and can have the stamps made.
Will anyone be interested in reading a tutorials like that? I was only going to have screenshots and text explaining but if people are interested I can also make a video demonstrating the process. I already make videos of my soaping process so it won't be much trouble.


----------



## szaza (Jun 30, 2020)

Oh I'd love a tutorial on 3D printing soap stamps!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 30, 2020)

Anstarx said:


> I can also make a video demonstrating the process.


Yes, please! What a generous act of kindness. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## AliOop (Jul 1, 2020)

Oh yes! I tried to research the 3D printing process but was completely lost within minutes. Something with basic clear instruction would be amazing. Thank you!!


----------



## Quilter99755 (Jul 1, 2020)

Bummer that I don't have a 3D printer and probably won't get one. But I'd probably watch the tute or video....just in case someone I know decides to buy one!


----------



## Jackie Tobey (Aug 18, 2020)

I'd also love to see the tutorial.  I don't have a printer but do have a friend who has one and would help me out.


----------



## Kcryss (Aug 18, 2020)

You can often find 3D printers at local library's.


----------



## Jackie Tobey (Aug 18, 2020)

Kcryss said:


> You can often find 3D printers at local library's.


seriously!!!  I had no idea.


----------



## AliOop (Aug 18, 2020)

Jackie Tobey said:


> seriously!!!  I had no idea.


Me either! I will have to call ours and see about that. Would one have to pay for the amount of materials used, I wonder? 

@Anstarx are you still open to providing a tutorial? that would be amazing if it worked out. We could all pay you in soap.


----------



## tommysgirl (Aug 18, 2020)

I would love this!! Thank you so much!


----------



## Anstarx (Aug 18, 2020)

AliOop said:


> Me either! I will have to call ours and see about that. Would one have to pay for the amount of materials used, I wonder?
> 
> @Anstarx are you still open to providing a tutorial? that would be amazing if it worked out. We could all pay you in soap.


Hahaha yes I'm still preparing for that. It may take a while as I'm kinda busy with work these days but I'm determined to make it!


----------



## CherylMoore (Aug 19, 2020)

I would love a tutorial. My son has a printer. So I’m ready.


----------



## AliOop (Aug 19, 2020)

CherylMoore said:


> I would love a tutorial. My son has a printer. So I’m ready.


@CherylMoore, we'll all come to your house then for the tutorial.


----------



## Bari b (Aug 20, 2020)

I would love to see one also! I have a friend with a 3-D printer!


----------



## JenBen (Aug 20, 2020)

Yes, please!  I would love to see the tutorial.


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 21, 2020)

Patiently waiting for the tutorial; generous of you to offer!


----------



## Dawni (Aug 28, 2020)

Same! 

I don't have a printer but a friend does.... Lol


----------

